# My Scroll Saw



## Randy_ (Feb 28, 2007)

The scroll saw I purchased to do pen work hasn't seen much activity  so I decided to try it out on another project.  I'm in the process of acquiring raw materials and learning a little more about this type of project.  Supposed to take somewhere around 40 hours.  At the rate I work, it should be ready about Christmas.[}]


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck. You're more ambitious than I am.


----------



## tas2181 (Feb 28, 2007)

Randy,
Always wanted to try to make one of those- just haven't got around tu it.
Here is a picture of my last large scroll saw project.





<br />


----------



## JimGo (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, both of those are impressive!


----------



## Boomalia (Feb 28, 2007)

Randy
Where did you get your plans?


----------



## tas2181 (Feb 28, 2007)

The plans for the clock Randy shows are in the Spring 2007 issue of Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts. The pattern in the magazine have a few things missing. Corrections can be found at http://www.wooden-clockworks.com/

PS: do a search for 'wooden gear clocks' on the internet and you will find quite a few different patterns


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 28, 2007)

Randy, I just got a set of plans for a clock similar to that one, and it says about 40 hours to build. Like you, if I start now, I might be finished by Christmas..[]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Good luck. You're more ambitious than I am.



Thanks, Eric.  Maybe I am just not as smart as you are??  [][]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 28, 2007)

Tom:  That is a very nice little project!  But have to admit that something like that would drive me up the wall.  Repetitive detail work is not my thing.  I guess that is why I like doing pens.  Every one is a little different.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 28, 2007)

Jim:  Can you post a link to where you got your plans from?  Thanks.


----------



## martyb (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy cutting Randy!  I put a post in this forum a week or so ago with the start of my wooden gear clock.  I've got Marc Trovars #13 plan as well, but decided to build Clayton Boyers Number 6 first.  I felt it would look better inside a grandfather case.  Keep the pictures coming as you continue the work!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice job Randy.  I also have this one on my to do list.  I haven't done much scrolling lately but I guess I am a brute for punishment as I like Jeff Zaffino's patterns.  The last one I did had over 1000 cuts (Family Time) but it was very rewarding when finished.  It's also the only cutting I have kept for myself.  Nobody can afford it for what I would want for it.[]


----------



## tas2181 (Feb 28, 2007)

Randy,
Total time to complete was about 40 hours but over 3 months to completion (had the pattern and motor kit for a year before I even started). Spend my time back and forth between the lathe and scroll saw so I don't get bored with either one.
Jay, been working on that pattern myself a little at a time- about half done now. LIke you said, I have quite a few projects that I've done that are only for me. No one would pay for the time I have into them.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are impressive!!!!!!!!!!!  Inspirational


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 28, 2007)

Randy,
Cool Project... I'm a nut for clocks, don't have any other than the alarm on the bedstand, not enough room in the house, but I like your idea..


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 1, 2007)

All I can say is Wow! I wish I had the time and the patience to tackle either one of those projects.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW!! l like both.[]


----------



## Hiram33 (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome work on both where do you find the time


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 2, 2007)

They both look excellent to me.  That's one thing I haven't scrolled..clocks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice work on the scrolling. I too have been known to scroll a piece or two. HA HA (if anyone knows me) Here is a unique piece if you need a wristwatch.


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />You guys are impressive!!!!!!!!!!!  Inspirational



double ditto  []


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 6, 2007)

John, that is an impressive wristwatch or is it watches?


----------



## johncrane (Mar 7, 2007)

great work John.[]


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and yes they are watches. I sell them at craft shows. It is a novelty piece. I also make solid band watches.


----------

